# New Scam



## pacodemountainside (Dec 23, 2013)

Since  no process  servers   have  knocked on my  door in last few months  has to  be  a  virus!  Also,  funny wording  but does pass spell checker!!

 More Actions... View Headers View Source --------------- From: Notice to Appear <ticket_support.6@jonesday.com> To: xxxxxxxxxxx@earthlink.net 
Subject: Notice to appear in court NR#4580
Date: Dec 23, 2013 3:37 PM
Attachments: Court_Notice_Jones_Day_Wa#4768.zip 
Notice to Appear,

Hereby you are notified that you have been scheduled to appear for your hearing that
will take place in the court of Washington in January 8, 2014 at 11:00 am.

Please bring all documents and witnesses relating to this case with you to Court on your hearing date.

The copy of the court notice is attached to this letter.
Please, read it thoroughly.

Note: If you do not attend the hearing the judge may hear the case in your absence.

Yours truly,
Betty Smith
Clerk to the Court.


----------



## ronparise (Dec 23, 2013)

pacodemountainside said:


> Since  no process  servers   have  knocked on my  door in last few months  has to  be  a  virus!  Also,  funny wording  but does pass spell checker!!
> 
> More Actions... View Headers View Source --------------- From: Notice to Appear <ticket_support.6@jonesday.com> To: xxxxxxxxxxx@earthlink.net
> Subject: Notice to appear in court NR#4580
> ...



 Gmail has been filtering this stuff out for me

***********************************************************

The message "Notice to appear in court NR#2808" from Notice to Appear (support.2@jonesday.com) contained a virus or a suspicious attachment. It was therefore not fetched from your account ron@locatehomes.com and has been left on the server.

Message-ID: <002d01cf0032f6099fb03edea8c0@AB-ELLEN-LT8>

If you wish to write to Notice, just hit reply and send Notice a message.


Thanks,

The Gmail Team


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Dec 23, 2013)

Very true... I get a LOT of foreign e-mails with horrible grammar. And you're right, no court in the USA will send the court information by e-mail, it will always be hand-delivered.

TS


----------



## lcml11 (Dec 24, 2013)

pacodemountainside said:


> Since  no process  servers   have  knocked on my  door in last few months  has to  be  a  virus!  Also,  funny wording  but does pass spell checker!!
> 
> More Actions... View Headers View Source --------------- From: Notice to Appear <ticket_support.6@jonesday.com> To: xxxxxxxxxxx@earthlink.net
> Subject: Notice to appear in court NR#4580
> ...



Just contact the clerk of courts to see if it is real.  Here is a interesting link.

http://blog.dynamoo.com/2013/12/hearing-of-your-case-in-court-nr6976.html


----------



## JudyS (Dec 25, 2013)

lcml11 said:


> Just contact the clerk of courts to see if it is real.  Here is a interesting link.
> 
> http://blog.dynamoo.com/2013/12/hearing-of-your-case-in-court-nr6976.html


The spammer uses the phrase "Court of Washington" which is really too vague to check. Of course, the vagueness is another tip-off that this email is fake. 

What the spammer is hoping is that some recipients really *do* have court dates coming up (either in the State of Washington or in Washington, DC) and that they will be so stressed out about going to court that they will click on the attachment before thinking about it, thereby exposing their computer to viruses. This is really a low blow, even by spam standards.

Thanks, Paco, for alerting TUG members. Maybe the title could be changed to reflect that this is a general email scam, not a timeshare scam?


----------



## lcml11 (Dec 25, 2013)

JudyS said:


> The spammer uses the phrase "Court of Washington" which is really too vague to check. Of course, the vagueness is another tip-off that this email is fake.
> 
> What the spammer is hoping is that some recipients really *do* have court dates coming up (either in the State of Washington or in Washington, DC) and that they will be so stressed out about going to court that they will click on the attachment before thinking about it, thereby exposing their computer to viruses. This is really a low blow, even by spam standards.
> 
> Thanks, Paco, for alerting TUG members. Maybe the title could be changed to reflect that this is a general email scam, not a timeshare scam?



Did not check all of the internet, but did not see any court dates for Washington DC or Washington, the state of.  

Did see one that matched the 11:00 am on 1-08-2013 that involved Bank of America.  Do not know what it is about or if it is related.  Appears to be VT.

 01/08/2014 at 11:00 AM    Bank of America, N.A. vs. Hanson et al
  Room 1                    206-3-09 Wrcv/Civil Case
                            Judicial Officer: Mary Miles Teachout
                            Motion Hearing

http://www.state.vt.us/courts/atty/T-V_cal.htm


----------



## JudyS (Dec 25, 2013)

lcml11 said:


> Did not check all of the internet, but did not see any court dates for Washington DC or Washington, the state of.
> 
> Did see one that matched the 11:00 am on 1-08-2013 that involved Bank of America.  Do not know what it is about or if it is related.  Appears to be VT.
> 
> ...


So, did you find this using Google? When you said "just contact the clerk of courts" I thought you meant phoning the clerk of the appropriate court.

Are all (most?) upcoming court dates listed online? If so, that is good to know.


----------



## lcml11 (Dec 25, 2013)

JudyS said:


> So, did you find this using Google? When you said "just contact the clerk of courts" I thought you meant phoning the clerk of the appropriate court.
> 
> Are all (most?) upcoming court dates listed online? If so, that is good to know.



Do not know just Googled various types of info that was available and that is what poped up.

Here is the main home page for Vermont.  I do not know if other states have the same thing or not.  There were at least one or two other states that were popping up court dates.


----------



## jc92869 (Dec 26, 2013)

JudyS said:


> The spammer uses the phrase "Court of Washington" which is really too vague to check. Of course, the vagueness is another tip-off that this email is fake.
> 
> What the spammer is hoping is that some recipients really *do* have court dates coming up (either in the State of Washington or in Washington, DC) and that they will be so stressed out about going to court that they will click on the attachment before thinking about it, thereby exposing their computer to viruses. This is really a low blow, even by spam standards.
> 
> Thanks, Paco, for alerting TUG members. Maybe the title could be changed to reflect that this is a general email scam, not a timeshare scam?



I've never understood how this works. Clicking on a link is enough to put a virus in your computer? Don't you have to actually intall a program or something like that?


----------



## pacodemountainside (Dec 26, 2013)

Yep, that is all that is required. That is why expert, actually  any savvy  advice is  never  click on link from pop up, unknown party, stuff in spam blocker,  etc..

Actually worse.  A couple weeks  ago I clicked on legitimate  link to free Krispy Cream  Donuts.   Some how Conduit Virus   hijacked my ISP number  and  took over my computer.  McAffe   program  ID but could not downland  removal program  and  had to pay "Geek" $150' to  get rid of. 

He explained   virus guys   have   zillions of   bad stuff floating around on INTERNET continuously. If you  open your  ISP number  while  in their  "range"  you are had.


----------



## JudyS (Dec 26, 2013)

jc92869 said:


> I've never understood how this works. Clicking on a link is enough to put a virus in your computer? Don't you have to actually intall a program or something like that?


I think this email was trying to get people to click on an attachment, not click on a link. If an email attachment contains an executable program, clicking on the attachment will generally cause the program to run -- and the program may install a virus on your computer. You generally never want to open email attachments from people you don't know. You even want to be cautious about attachments from people you *do* know, in case their computer has a virus that is sending out infected emails. 

The big risk when clicking on a link from an email is a possible "phishing" attack. Phishing is different from a virus. In a phishing attack, the link takes you to a website that looks like, say, your bank, but is really a fake. When you put your password into the website, the password gets stolen and the thieves get access to your account. 

As for viruses on web pages, some web pages may try to download programs that contain viruses -- but, your browser (MSIE or Firefox or Chrome or whatever) will probably ask you before running or downloading the program. So, clinking on links on the web is not as risky as opening email attachments.


----------



## mike130 (Dec 27, 2013)

Let me tell you something.  You better show up in the court of Washington in January 8, 2014 at 11:00 am or you are in BIG trouble. You better bring all documents and witnesses relating to this case with you to Court on your hearing date or the hearing the judge may hear the case in your absence.  I would not take this very lightly.


----------



## lcml11 (Dec 27, 2013)

Interesting discussion.  Simple fix.  Just go to Staples (they rent computer time)  open up the E-Mail and Attachment and read it there.


----------



## Bill_M (Dec 31, 2013)

*I got this one today--ty all for the help*

Notice to Appear,

Hereby you are notified that you have been scheduled to appear for your hearing that
will take place in the court of Washington in January 15, 2014 at 09:00 am.

Please bring all documents and witnesses relating to this case with you to Court on your hearing date.

The copy of the court notice is attached to this letter.
Please, read it thoroughly.

Note: If you do not attend the hearing the judge may hear the case in your absence.

Yours truly,
Nancy Tailor
Clerk to the Court.


----------



## Patri (Jan 1, 2014)

Our local newspaper had an article on this, so it must really be getting around.


----------



## lcml11 (Jan 1, 2014)

Patri said:


> Our local newspaper had an article on this, so it must really be getting around.



Could you post a link to the article?


----------



## isisdave (Jan 2, 2014)

http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r28912119-Scam-Fake-qNotice-to-Appearq-in-court-spam

http://800notes.com/forum/ta-91b91cb38f16ea4/urgent-court-notice-nr

http://www.mprnews.org/story/2013/12/24/news/court-appearance-scam

http://blog.dynamoo.com/2013/12/hearing-of-your-case-in-court-nr6976.html

etc .... courtesy of our friend Google

Here http://stopmalvertising.com/malware-reports/analysis-of-asprox-and-its-new-encryption-scheme.html is an explanation of the malware, but it's kind of beyond me.


----------



## lcml11 (Jan 2, 2014)

isisdave said:


> http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r28912119-Scam-Fake-qNotice-to-Appearq-in-court-spam
> 
> http://800notes.com/forum/ta-91b91cb38f16ea4/urgent-court-notice-nr
> 
> ...



Thanks for the information


----------

